# Angeln im Landal Park de Bloemert



## Ossmaster (14. Februar 2010)

Guten Tag,
das ist mein erster Themen start.
Informiere mich aber schon länger hier im Forum.
Habe aber zu meiner folgen Frage nicht viel gefunden.

Also ich wollte diese Osterferien in den Landal Park de Bloemert in den Niederlanden fahren und dort natürlich auch angeln gehen. Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen über diesen Park hat in hinsicht aufs angeln.
z.B. was für Fische man fangen kann und natürlich auch wie?

Es sieht ja im Internet so aus als ob man ganz gut von der eigenen Terasse aus angeln kann. Was mir natürlich gefallen würde.

Ich hoffen jemand kann mir hierbei weiterhelfen.
Und danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Ossmaster (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Landal Park de Bloemert*

Mhhh, noch keiner da gewesen?
Ist auch ein kleinerer Park.
Aber so wie ich es sehe hat man einen direkten Anschluß zum Zuidlaardermeer.
Vielleicht hat jemand zum Zuidlaardermeer Erfahrungen, welche ich dann auf meine Situation ableiten könnte.
Hoffe das jemand schonmal da war


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Landal Park de Bloemert*

Hi,
na ja , zumindest ist zu der Zeit Raubfischschonzeit , da bleibt nicht viel , es sei denn du angelst gerne auf Friedfisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ossmaster (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Landal Park de Bloemert*

Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst.
Also zu dieser Zeit angele ich auch gerne auf Friedfisch und meiner Freundin macht das auch spaß wenn dann überhaupt was beißt.
Ich hatte mir mal vorgenommen es auf Karpfen zu versuchen.
Bin da aber kein Experte.
Also wenn es hart auf hart kommt gebe ich mich auch nur mit Friedfisch zufrieden.


----------



## Ossmaster (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Landal Park de Bloemert*

Wie würden denn da meine chancen stehen?
Oder würde das stark vom Wetter abhängen?
Würde mich über ein paar Kniffe freuen.


----------

